# Hello from Ontario



## Draca (Jun 22, 2009)

Hello fellow haunters, Just a quick introduction...I am new to this forum so please be gentle with me! I live in a very rural area just south of Ottawa, I built my first small haunt last year and the only visitor I had was a raccoon who raided my candy bowl. Hopefully this year will be better...maybe I need to advertise it. Looking forward to sharing techniques with you mwwaaaa haaaa haaaaa


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Welcome Draca! Always nice to see fellow Ontarians.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Draca



> the only visitor I had was a raccoon who raided my candy bowl


At least he had a mask on, lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice to have you here!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Vlad said:


> At least he had a mask on, lol


hahaha!

welcome Draca! :lolkin:


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## Draca (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks for the fiendish welcome guys Looking forward to Halloween


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

Hello Draca, welcome to the forum. glad to have you aboard!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum!


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

Welcome. With the help of this group you might get 2 racoons next year and double your visitors


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

LOL Vlad, hi and welcome.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Hello fellow canuk! welcome aboard!


----------



## RoryMcGormley (Jul 12, 2009)

Draca said:


> I built my first small haunt last year and the only visitor I had was a raccoon who raided my candy bowl.


Welcome! Glad you are here! I am just getting started with Haloween and doing haunts. I am so eager to learn new things! Good luck with all your Hauntings and such. That was sweet of the raccoon to come over. I hope I at least get a curious raccoon this year!:jol:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Draca.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party!


----------

